# Shitzu



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Just had a lady come to my door with a gold male shihtzu.he was in her garden in the barmulloch area,no collar on,i,ve asked a friend to put this on facebook.is they,re anything else we can do?. Owner found.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Take it to the vets and see if it is micro chipped, that way if it is you might be able to get in contact with the owner which is probably tearing her eyeballs out trying to find the little guy.


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> Take it to the vets and see if it is micro chipped, that way if it is you might be able to get in contact with the owner which is probably tearing her eyeballs out trying to find the little guy.


after a bit of detective work we found the owner......the little fella escaped from the garden.not being the most energetic of dogs we knew he wasn,t far from home.


----------

